# Кто - нибудь играл на Vignoni Bach Compact 3+1?



## _Scandalli_ (2 Июн 2013)

Не знаю что купить до сих пор. Есть вариант Бах Компакт. Кто на нем играл, отпишитесь, пожалуйста! Но хочется что-то помощнее. А интересно, в Vignoni Caporilli Look 2 влезет или нет? В супериор В. Зубицкий сказал не влезет, а так хотелось его... Директору "Скандалли" писал 3 дня назад, не отвечает. Не знаю...


----------

